# Help identify ;)



## 1mjm1 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hello all!

Was wondering if you could solve a mystery! 

I setup a 20 gallon fresh water aquarium for my daughter.. was at least 5 years ago. 

Purchased fish through Petsmart.

We are now on our second generation of fish.. but one has stuck it out and is still healthy and doing well (had an ick problem a few years ago.. he was only survivor). 

I remember writing down the "scientific name" for this fish when we first bought it, but it turns out (not surprised), there was no such fish. 

Every now and then I attempt to research.. but nothing turns up. Have seen no other fish like him. 

Looks like a catfish.. or pleco. Has very large eyes, bony face/scull, large dorsal spine, long whiskers up front. 

My daughter and I have made up stories as to where he is from (she thinks a lake in africa).. and we would like to solve this mystery 

I can't post a picture yet (my first post).. but have a pic and short video. 

I hate spamming forums just to post pics.. so if you have any guesses ill reply back. 

Coloring is dark/charcoal/brownish that can get lighter. Spots are dark. 
4 "nostrils" up front with 4 "whiskers".. shorter on bottom, about half length of fish at top. Forward facing. 

Oval mouth. 

Distinct bony scull with very large eyes.. round eyes, round pupils. Iris body color. 

Pectoral fins are also bony and ridged with tapered fin. 

Dorsal fin is large with prominent single "spike." Smaller rounded fin on back just behind dorsal. 

Has small fins mid and also rear just before large tail fin. All fins have dark spots.

I think he likes snails... likes to hide.. obviously nocturnal (big eyes), rarely seen munching on glass.. eats algae wafers as ravenously as me eating white cheddar popcorn!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'll go with synodontis euruptus.a close larger relative of the "upside down" catfish,very similiar in appearance ,but gets much larger.
AOL Search


----------



## 1mjm1 (Aug 20, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> I'll go with synodontis euruptus.a close larger relative of the "upside down" catfish,very similiar in appearance ,but gets much larger.
> AOL Search



NICE!!! Should have come here long ago! Thanks.. that is exactly it!


He is definitely bigger than I expected.. and was told.. but seems ok for now in the 20 gallon. I need a bigger log for him though. 

I trolled a bit.. pic and vid below:











Video:


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I had three in my 180gl when I had african cichlids.Definately synodontis euruptus,can get well over 6".


----------



## 1mjm1 (Aug 20, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> I had three in my 180gl when I had african cichlids.Definately synodontis euruptus,can get well over 6".



It's almost there.. easy 5 inches. Love this fish.. definitely "the boss" of the tank. 

Also very hardy.. has lived through all of my mistakes.. like a champ. We basically keep the tank for him. 

Any idea of how long they live (from your experience)? 

My daughter will be happy she guessed right.. turns out their origins... well.. a lake in Africa 

Wiki
"Synodontis catfish form a small endemic radiation in Lake Tanganyika,[1][5][6] which includes the non-endemic species S. victoriae. This radiation is thought to have evolved relatively recently (~5.5. Million years ago), having diversified within full lacustrine conditions.[5][6] This is also the case for other endemic Lake Tanganyika lineages such as mastacemblid eels[7] and platythelphusid crabs for example.[8] Lake Tanganyikan Synodontis have also been shown to be Müllerian mimics,[9] and that at least one species (Synodontis multipunctata) is a brood parasite.[10]"


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Reports of 12-15 years are common from good keepers and a few with 18,even one says 24 years!


----------



## 1mjm1 (Aug 20, 2013)

Found an awesome pic online... cool little teeth!

Thanks again. All the spot/color variation really threw us off when trying to identify. It's great to have an answer!

Side note.. we tried plecos a few years ago. I've always found them to be hardy, but had three in a row die on us.. now wondering if our little river monster didn't like the competition..


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice picture!


----------

